

Ask HN: Looking for a remote minimum wage job/task - noethers

Where &#x27;minimum wage&#x27; is taken to be US nationwide value, $7.25&#x2F;hr (note: I currently reside in a 3rd world country).<p>I am happy to help out any worthwhile science and&#x2F;or FOSS projects.
I am up for implementing your experimental ideas.<p>As for my formal qualification, I have a recent physics SB from a tech university.
Most of my projects didn&#x27;t see the light of the day (but they are still continuing &#x2F; being assimilated into further projects), while the rest are not so useful.
My spare time will be for the sake of humanity (if basic research counts).<p>I am interested in:<p>0. formulation of quantum mechanics and natural language; calculemus system<p>1. future of science research and tools<p>2. AI for bounded rationality<p>3. mechanism design; consensus engine<p>4. distributed system: unikernels, containers, browsers, propagators<p>Or anything that needs to be worked out (frontend-backend, data analysis&#x2F;visualization, devops, docs, refactor, unittest, bug bash, anything, etc, etc).<p>mailto:noethersym@gmail.com
======
mcdevhammer
Lol

